# Why am I bleeding?



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello,
      I hope you can help me. I began menopur on cd 7 and have been taking it for 19 days. The follies were slow to grow but the dr doubled my dose and insisted that the follies would grow and that we would be able to do the IUI.  He told me that I might have a "bleed" and that this was "normal".
However af arrived yesterday and is so heavy - it is nothing like my normal af. In fact it was so bad today that I had to come home from work early as I had to keep changing the sanitary towel.
My question is what is it? Is it af as we know it and if so, then will this not thin my lining for the IUI? I really don't know what to think. I tried to ring the clinic but none of the IF nurses were there.
Does anyone know or has anyone had this happen. I am due to go back to the hospital on Friday for a scan. 
I have regular 28 day cycles and af would "normally" be due on Thursday - I have never had an early af in my life. 

I would really appreciate any help or advice as I feel really upset and annoyed at this weird cycle.

Leah


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Leah, I would really hassle your clinic again as this doesn´t sound like a good cycle to me. To have such a heavy bleed when stimming isn´t good as it will thin your womb lining out and you don´t want that at this point. I´m really sorry this is being such a difficult and long cycle for you. 

Ruth


----------

